# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Dy pyetje për lidhjet me diferencë të madhe në moshë

## -BATO-

Nuk e di pse, por mua më ngjit më shumë me vajza që janë më të vogla në moshë, kryesisht me ato që janë rreth 10 vjeçe më të vogla se mua. Unë jam rreth të tridhjetave. Pra, me vajzat rreth moshës 20 vjeçe tërhiqem dhe kuptohem më mirë, ndërsa ato të moshës sime më duken si shtriga dhe nuk më ngjit me to. 

Kam dy pyetje:

 1. Cilat janë të mirat dhe të këqijat e një martese kur vajza është 10 vjeçe më e vogël se djali?
 2. Mendoni se në kohët e sotme është e mundur një martesë ku djali është 14 vjet më i madh se vajza?

Jo se për këto pyetje unë nuk kam mendimin tim, po do të më pëlqente të dëgjoja edhe mendimet e të tjerëve, sidomos të atyre që kanë përvojë për këtë gjë.

----------


## the admiral

> Nuk e di pse, por mua më ngjit më shumë me vajza që janë më të vogla në moshë, kryesisht me ato që janë rreth 10 vjeçe më të vogla se mua. Unë jam rreth të tridhjetave. Pra, me vajzat rreth moshës 20 vjeçe tërhiqem dhe kuptohem më mirë, ndërsa ato të moshës sime më duken si shtriga dhe nuk më ngjit me to. 
> 
> Kam dy pyetje:
> 
>  1. Cilat janë të mirat dhe të këqijat e një martese kur vajza është 10 vjeçe më e vogël se djali?
>  2. Mendoni se në kohët e sotme është e mundur një martesë ku djali është 14 vjet më i madh se vajza?
> 
> Jo se për këto pyetje unë nuk kam mendimin tim, po do të më pëlqente të dëgjoja edhe mendimet e të tjerëve, sidomos të atyre që kanë përvojë për këtë gjë.


qeshtje gustosh...

mua sidomos me pare me pelqenin femrat qe ishin me te medha. 
terhiqesha me shume nga to. ato te moshes simeme dukeshin femij te llastuar...
madje ne moshen 22 vjec kam pasur nje lidhje per me shume se nje vit me nje vajze qe ishte 29...

qeshtje gustosh...

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Nuk e di A, por mua më ngjit më shumë me vajza që janë më të vogla në moshë, kryesisht me ato që janë rreth 10 vjeçe më të vogla se mua. Unë jam rreth të tridhjetave. Pra, me vajzat rreth moshës 20 vjeçe tërhiqem dhe kuptohem më mirë, ndërsa ato të moshës sime më duken si shtriga dhe nuk më ngjit me to. 
> 
> Kam dy pyetje:
> 
>  1. Cilat janë të mirat dhe të këqijat e një martese kur vajza është 10 vjeçe më e vogël se djali?
>  2. Mendoni se në kohët e sotme është e mundur një martesë ku djali është 14 vjet më i madh se vajza?
> 
> Jo se për këto pyetje unë nuk kam mendimin tim, po do të më pëlqente të dëgjoja edhe mendimet e të tjerëve, sidomos të atyre që kanë përvojë për këtë gjë.


Përshëndetje -BATO-
Besoj në matematikë të jesh i mirë. Po t'i jep ca "barazime":

ti 30 vjec ------ ajo 20!
ti 40------------- ajo 30!!
ti 50------------- ajo 40!!!
ti----------------- ajo ----- !!!!!!!!!!

dhe Dritëro Agolli ka një poezi të mirë "Mundja e Lekë Dukagjinit":

" O mbaje gruan kështu si them unë,
                                       o lëre gruan se s'je për grua"!!!!!!!!!!!

P.S. Këtu në vendin ku jam duke punuar ( ju tashmë e dini mirë se ku punoj- dmth vendin që qëllimisht nuk po dua t'ia përmend emrin, se do të merrem me përgojim pak ) kam një shok që ka gruan mbi dhjetë vjetë më të vogël se ai. Tek po bisedonim me të doli se kishte gabuar në këtë zgjidhje.

P.S. 2. Përgjigje bukur të saktë të dha admirali pak më lart!

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Nuk e di , por mua më ngjit më shumë me vajza që janë më të vogla në moshë, kryesisht me ato që janë rreth 10 vjeçe më të vogla se mua. Unë jam rreth të tridhjetave. Pra, me vajzat rreth moshës 20 vjeçe tërhiqem dhe kuptohem më mirë, ndërsa ato të moshës sime më duken si shtriga dhe nuk më ngjit me to. 
> 
> Kam dy pyetje:
> 
>  1. Cilat janë të mirat dhe të këqijat e një martese kur vajza është 10 vjeçe më e vogël se djali?
>  2. Mendoni se në kohët e sotme është e mundur një martesë ku djali është 14 vjet më i madh se vajza?
> 
> Jo se për këto pyetje unë nuk kam mendimin tim, po do të më pëlqente të dëgjoja edhe mendimet e të tjerëve, sidomos të atyre që kanë përvojë për këtë gjë.



nese ke me muhabet dhe te perbashketa intellektualisht etje me nje 20 vjecare atehere nje lidhje e tille besoj do zgjaste me shume sesa nje ne moshen tende...prandaj besoj se mund te "work out"

ama nese ti thjesht pelqen nje vajze qe eshte e re, "innocent" etje...mund te shfaq probleme te medhaja sepse ti sigurisht ke 10 vjet me eksperience, je me i pjekur etje

----------


## INFINITY©

Te mirat e nje martese te tille per mashkullin si ne rastin tend eshte se ai merr nje "trophy wife" sic i thone ketej, dmth do te mburret me gruan e tij qe e ka me te vogel ne moshe. Meshkuj te tille duan te jene gjithmone ne kontroll dhe e dine qe nje femer ne moshen e tyre nuk do duroj tekat dhe kontrollin e tyre, kurse nje vajze 20 vjece eshte akoma ne la la land. Ajo do genjehet thjesht me nje unaze diamanti apo nje shtepi sepse nuk e di se cdo te thote t'ja dalesh vete ne jete pa ndihmen e nje mashkulli dhe vajza te tjera ne moshen e saj do kene me pak se ajo. Megjithate e keqja eshte se kur ajo arrin aty te 30-tat dhe eshte e lodhur nga urdherat e tua, nga xhelozia dhe kontrolli jot, nga fakti qe i iken 10 vjet te jetes se saj si makine riprodhuese per ty dhe duke folur gjuhen e femijeve e mbyllur brenda duke te pritur ty per te dale, dhe kur shikon te tjerat qe kane nje jete shume me te bukur se ajo, te shkolluara dhe te lumtura me arritjet e tyre, me nje burre ne krah qe nuk e shikon ate thjesht si mamane e femijeve te tij por si partnere ne gjithka, ajo gruaja jote 14 vjece me e vogel ta ben naften dhe do iki nga dritarja e jo me nga dera. 

Jane te rralla lidhjet e tilla qe jane te suksesshme sepse duhet qe femra te jete shume me e matur per moshen qe ka dhe mashkulli duhet te jete shume me i ri ne shpirt edhe pse ne moshe nuk eshte. Duhet te jete nje mashkull qe nuk sillet si baba me te e t'i japi urdhera dhe te bej kaposhin, por duhet te kuptoje qe gruaja e tij nuk ka bere shume gjera qe ai i ka kaluar me kohe ne jete dhe i duhet t'i beje perseri me te qe ajo te mos ndihet e lene pas dore. 

Ah po, edhe dicka tjeter mqs per ty eshte shume e rendesishme virgjeria e femres dhe ndaj te pelqejne me te voglat ne moshe se do te jesh i sigurte qe nuk kane pasur te tjere para teje, ben mire te kuptosh qe femra e arrin kulmin e saj aty te 30-tat dhe ben mire te jesh ne gjendje qe ta kenaqesh se dhe viagra nuk do te nxjerri nga situata perhere. 

Good luck!

----------


## fattlumi

Nuk eshte edhe ndonje tragjedi e madhe nese mosha eshte ne diference,mirepo jo aq shume.
Une per veten time jam 6 vite me i vjeter se  gruaja ime dhe nuk paraqet ndonje problem,jam i bindur edhe po te kishte qene edhe 10 vite diferenca nuk do ishte problem.
Problemi qendron tek gjuha e perbashket ndermjet juve.Duhet te njiheni me mire ne mes veti dhe te keni komunikim te mire ndersa mosha nuk paraqet edhe shume problem.
Perafersisht Bato qenkemi moshatar.

----------


## -BATO-

> qeshtje gustosh...
> 
> mua sidomos me pare me pelqenin femrat qe ishin me te medha.
> terhiqesha me shume nga to. ato te moshes simeme dukeshin femij te llastuar...
> madje ne moshen 22 vjec kam pasur nje lidhje per me shume se nje vit me nje vajze qe ishte 29


Admiral, nuk bëhet fjalë për aventura dhe qejfe, se të gjithë në rininë e tyre e kanë ndonjëherë dëshirën për të shkuar dhe provuar femra më të mëdha në moshë se vetja. Këtu po flasim për martesë. 




> Përshëndetje -BATO-
> Besoj në ë të jesh i mirë. Po t'i jep ca "barazime":
> ti 30 vjec ------ ajo 20!
> ti 40------------- ajo 30!!
> ti 50------------- ajo 40!!!
> ti----------------- ajo ----- !!!!!!!!!!


Projekt, kështu nga jashtë nga shifrat nuk duket asgjë të keqe. Puna është që të arsyetojmë se çfarë ka të keqe në këtë diferencë.




> nese ke me muhabet dhe te perbashketa intellektualisht etje me nje 20 vjecare atehere nje lidhje e tille besoj do zgjaste me shume sesa nje ne moshen tende...prandaj besoj se mund te "work out"


Pikërisht këtë gjë mendoj edhe unë. Nëse me një 20-vjeçare kuptohesh më mirë, kjo do të thotë që martesa me të do të zgjasë më shumë se me një të moshës tënde që nuk kuptohesh dhe nuk përshtatesh si tip. Çështja qëndron se cilat janë të këqijat e diferencës së moshës, sepse çdo e mirë e ka dhe një të keqe dhe anasjelltas.  




> Ah po, edhe dicka tjeter mqs per ty eshte shume e rendesishme virgjeria e femres dhe ndaj te pelqejne me te voglat ne moshe se do te jesh i sigurte qe nuk kane pasur te tjere para teje, ben mire te kuptosh qe femra e arrin kulmin e saj aty te 30-tat dhe ben mire te jesh ne gjendje qe ta kenaqesh se dhe viagra nuk do te nxjerri nga situata perhere.


Jo, nuk e kam tek virgjëria, se nuk ka sot vajza 20-vjeçare të virgjëra, po është ajo që thashë edhe më lart, që më përshtaten, megjithatë, tek kjo pjesa e kulmit seksual të femrave në moshën 30-vjeçare, ke disi të drejtë. Njëherë po flisja për këtë gjë me një shok, jo shqiptar, dhe ai po më thoshte që diferenca në moshë nuk është e mirë se kur të shkosh ti 40 dhe ajo 30, nuk e ngop dot me seks se ka shumë kërkesa. 

Në fillim mendova se e kishte me shaka, po pastaj pashë që e kishte shumë seriozisht dhe që atëherë kjo gjë më bëri të mendoj se nuk e kisha menduar ndonjëherë kështu. Të them të drejtën, unë nuk e dija që femrat e kanë kulmin e tyre seksual në moshën 30-vjeçare. Pres që këtë gjë ta pranojnë edhe femrat e tjera të forumit se më duket shumë interesant ky fakt.





> Nuk eshte edhe ndonje tragjedi e madhe nese mosha eshte ne diference,mirepo jo aq shume.
>  per veten time jam 6 vite me i vjeter se gruaja ime dhe nuk paraqet ndonje problem,jam i bindur edhe po te kishte qene edhe 10 vite diferenca nuk do ishte problem.
> Problemi qendron tek gjuha e perbashket ndermjet juve.Duhet te njiheni me mire ne mes veti dhe te keni komunikim te mire ndersa mosha nuk paraqet edhe shume problem.


Fatlum, postimi yt m'u duk shumë i arsyeshëm, po ja që gjëra si këto që thotë Infiniti na e prishin pak mendjen. 
Gjashtë vjet diferencë nuk janë shumë, por dhjetë vjet sikur të bëjnë të mendohesh pak, e lëre më katërmbëdhjetë.

----------


## PINK

> Kam dy pyetje:
> 
>  1. Cilat janë të mirat dhe të këqijat e një martese kur vajza është 10 vjeçe më e vogël se djali?
>  2. Mendoni se në kohët e sotme është e mundur një martesë ku djali është 14 vjet më i madh se vajza?
> 
> Jo se për këto pyetje unë nuk kam mendimin tim, po do të më pëlqente të dëgjoja edhe mendimet e të tjerëve, sidomos të atyre që kanë përvojë për këtë gjë.


Te keqiat dhe te mirat, vine bashke me personin. E te pergjithesojme ketu, e te ti rendisim, nje e nga nje, eshte humbje kohe, dhe endrra me sy hap. Pse do thuash ti? Po sepse do varet shume nga personi qe do kesh te besh ti. Njerezit jane te ndryshem, te mirat dhe te keqiat do variojne ne baze te personalitetit apo karakterit, te femres qe do marresh ti, pavarsisht mosha.

mendimi im personal, 10 vjet, per mua aty eshte limiti, dhe aty stop per pune diference, nese vertete ka dashuri. E kur them dashuri, real dashuri. 14 vjet, as mos e co neper mend. Good luck. lol

----------


## Ksanthi

Disa nga gocat qe une njof jane martuar me cuna 10 vjet me te medhenj se vetja .Sot ata jane mbi 40 me fytyra te lodhura dhe trup te lodhur nga puna kurse ato ne lulen e rinise .
Ne rradhe te pare nje cift me diference te madhe moshe nuk ka te njejtat kerkesa .

----------


## projekti21_dk

> *Projekt,* _kështu nga jashtë nga shifrat nuk duket asgjë të keqe. Puna është që të arsyetojmë se çfarë ka të keqe në këtë diferencë._
> 
> Jo, nuk e kam tek virgjëria, se nuk ka sot vajza 20-vjeçare të virgjëra, po është ajo që thashë edhe më lart, që më përshtaten, megjithatë, tek kjo *pjesa e kulmit seksual* të femrave në moshën 30-vjeçare, ke disi të drejtë. Njëherë po flisja për këtë gjë me një shok, jo shqiptar, dhe ai po më thoshte që diferenca në moshë nuk është e mirë se kur të shkosh ti 40 dhe ajo 30, nuk e ngop dot me seks se ka shumë kërkesa. 
> 
> Në fillim mendova se e kishte me shaka, po pastaj pashë që e kishte shumë seriozisht dhe që atëherë kjo gjë më bëri të mendoj se nuk e kisha menduar ndonjëherë kështu. Të them të drejtën, unë nuk e dija që femrat e kanë kulmin e tyre seksual në moshën 30-vjeçare. Pres që këtë gjë ta pranojnë edhe femrat e tjera të forumit se më duket shumë interesant ky fakt.


-BATO- përgjigje gati të ngjashme të kam dhënë edhe unë, por përgjigjen e mikut tënd mbaje vëth në vesh, jo vetëm ti, por edhe gjithë të tjerët që mendojnë t'i hyjnë një aventure të tillë.
Unë po shtoj edhe këtë:

Nuk ka femër ( grua ) në botë që me dëshirë pranon të jetë *vejushë* me një burrë "_të gjallë_"!

----------


## mia@

Po eshte e vertet Bato qe femra ne moshen 30 eshte ne kulmin e saj,  per sa i perket marredhenieve seksuale. Po te shikosh zakonisht ciftet ku burri eshte te 40-at e gruaja te 30-at jane ato qe kane me shume zenka xhelozie se ne moshat e tjera. Meshkujt ndjehen te frikesuar, dhe te pasigurt nese arrijne apo jo ta kenaqin sic duhet seksualisht femren e tyre. Shikojne me dyshim, dhe si rival te mundshen cdo mashkull qe bie ne kontakt me femren e tij.
 Une me burrin kam 6 vjet diference. Mendoj se diference me e madhe nuk eshte shume e shendetshme per nje cift, jo vetem ne aspektin seksual. Fillon e krijohet nje gap me i madh midis ciftit, ku secili kerkon te gjeje vetveten jashte shtepise,  kenaqesine e jetes te moshataret e vet. Mosha kerkon moshen mendoj une.

----------


## -BATO-

> Ne rradhe te pare nje cift me diference te madhe moshe nuk ka te njejtat kerkesa.


Cilat janë kërkesat e ndryshme që kanë?





> -BATO- përgjigje gati të ngjashme të kam dhënë edhe unë, por përgjigjen e mikut tënd mbaje vëth në vesh, jo vetëm ti por edhe gjithë të tjerët që mendojnë t'i hyjnë një aventure të tillë.
> Unë po shtoj edhe këtë:
> Nuk ka femër ( grua ) në botë që me dëshirë pranon të jetë vejushë me një burrë "të gjallë"!


Nuk është se nuk ekziston ky rrezik, por unë mendoj se nuk është gjithnjë kështu në të gjitha rastet. Varet nga fiziku, karakteri ose rrethana të tjera  të cilat nuk janë njësoj te të gjitha gratë apo burrat.

Njoh njerëz që janë martuar me gra më të mëdha se vetja, fjala vjen ata 28 dhe ato 33-35 dhe me sa kam dëgjuar nga ata, tek gratë ka një mungesë dëshire për seks. Puna shkon deri aty sa u japin seks me racion, për shembull njëherë në muaj ose njëherë në dy javë, ose po të jenë me fat, njëherë në javë. Ndoshta kjo vjen ngaqë ato nuk i duan dhe rrinë bashkë për arsye të ndryshme, por dihet që në përgjithësi meshkujt janë më kërkues për sa i përket shpeshtësisë së seksit, ndërsa femrat duan pak më rrallë, por cilësi. Kështu mendoj unë, po ndoshta e kam dhe gabim.

----------


## -BATO-

> Po eshte e vertet Bato qe femra ne moshen 30 eshte ne kulmin e saj, per sa i perket marredhenieve seksuale.


Nuk di ç'të them, por unë e kam pak të vështirë ta besoj që fjala vjen, një grua 32 vjeçe është në kulmin e saj dhe ka më shumë dëshirë për seks se një vajzë 22 vjeçe. 

Mos vallë këto 30-vjeçaret i bëjnë qejfin vetes?

----------


## mia@

[=-BATO-;2903575]Nuk di ç'të them, por unë e kam pak të vështirë ta besoj që fjala vjen, një grua 32 vjeçe është në kulmin e saj dhe ka më shumë dëshirë për seks se një vajzë 22 vjeçe. 

Mos vallë këto 30-vjeçaret i bëjnë qejfin vetes?[/QUOTE]



20 vjecarja kenaqet vetem me sasine, por 30 vjecarja do cilesine. Ky eshte ndryshimi.  :arushi:

----------


## Kënga

> Nuk e di , por mua më ngjit më shumë me vajza që janë më të vogla në moshë, kryesisht me ato që janë rreth 10 vjeçe më të vogla se mua. Unë jam rreth të tridhjetave. Pra, me vajzat rreth moshës 20 vjeçe tërhiqem dhe kuptohem më mirë, *ndërsa ato të moshës sime më duken si shtriga dhe nuk më ngjit me to.* 
> Kam dy pyetje:
> 
>  1. Cilat janë të mirat dhe të këqijat e një martese kur vajza është 10 vjeçe më e vogël se djali?
>  2. Mendoni se në kohët e sotme është e mundur një martesë ku djali është 14 vjet më i madh se vajza?
> 
> J


ahahahhaahhaaha edhe jane shtriga sepse i ndjen te pjekura dhe nuk ke besim ne vete. :shkelje syri: 
Nje diference aq e madhe ne moshe ne kete rast do jete "viktima" mashkulli gjithsesi.Femrat tani me nje makiazh dhe kujdes per vete mund te mshehi disa vite.Kjo ishte per pamjen ,e per problemet tjera te mos e diskutojme sepse skuqem s'di pse :$.Ose lexo barcoleten :P
Një matematikian dërgon letrën më poshtë tek gruaja e tij.
-E dashur grua, siç e di je 54 vjeçe dhe une kam disa deshira qe ti nuk mi ploteson dot. Per te tjerat, jam shume i gezuar qe je gruaja ime. Shpresoj te mos shqetësoi, por kur të marresh kete leter, une do jem ne hotelin «..» me 18 vjeçaren ndihmese time. Në shtepi do vij pas ores 24:00.
Burri yt.

Në hotel gjeti një fax:
-I dashur burre, siç e di dhe ti je 54 vjeç dhe kur te marresh kete leter, une do jem tek hoteli «....» me 18 vjeçarin qe pastron pishinen. Siç e di, si matematikian qe je, 18 hyn te 54 më shumë herë, sesa 54 tek 18.
Mos me prit. 

me vie keq per barcoleten,pooooooooooooor........... :shkelje syri:

----------


## Izadora

> 1. Cilat janë të mirat dhe të këqijat e një martese kur vajza është 10 vjeçe më e vogël se djali?
> 2. Mendoni se në kohët e sotme është e mundur një martesë ku djali është 14 vjet më i madh se vajza?


Nje rradhe te pare ke bere nje lapsus te vogel , 10 vjete me e vogel se djali se ndryshe i bie vajza 10 vjece  :ngerdheshje:  

Kjo puna e diferences ne moshe eshte pune shijesh . 
Duhet pak diferenc midis nje cifti , mashkulli duhet pak me i madh se vetja , por 14 vjet jane shume , i bie te jete papi .


Ps. Kenga e forte ajo barcaleta hahhahhah

----------


## mia@

[=Kënga;2903619]ahahahhaahhaaha edhe  shtriga sepse i ndjen  pjekura dhe nuk ke besim ne vete. :shkelje syri: 
Nje diference aq e madhe ne  ne kete rast do jete "viktima" mashkulli gjithsesi.Femrat tani me nje makiazh dhe kujdes per vete mund  mshehi disa .Kjo ishte per pamjen ,e per problemet tjera  mos e diskutojme sepse skuqem s'di pse [/QUOTE]



Epo kenga varet cfare kerkojne meshkujt tenje femer. Nese nisen vetem nga rinia e saj, papjekuria e saj, atehere nuk eshte ndonje cudi qe te perjetojne situata te pakendshme ne nje te ardhme. 
Se dhe ajo e papjekura do piqet nje dite, dhe do kthehet ne shtrige ,sic i quan Bato. Dhe kur ajo te jete ''pjekur'' , Batoja jone do jete ''djegur''.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

1pyetje kam une per kete zotnine, qe ka hap kete teme: Meqenese nga moshataret ke frike,te duken "shtriga" dhe do te rrafin perdite(leqe kush martohet me moshatare sot? ), e nje mashkull i moshes tende; pse kembengul kembe qe nje femer 20 vjecare, apo 14 vjet me e re, do i "ngjisi" muhabeti? Cfare ka te perbashket ne muhabet , ku ka nje gap midis 2 njerezve pervecse preferenca seksuale? 
Dhe pyetja tjeter: Pse nuk konsideron opsionin - femra 4-5 vite me e vogel? Se do jete nje zgjedhje perfekte ne cdo drejtim, dhe ka me shume avantazhe se disavantazhe. 

Apo te eshte fiksu/porositur  o te vogel o ska, te ta sjellin nga memedheu? Lol

p.s. Edhe mundesisht pergjigju, perderisa ke hapur teme, mos i anashkalo ato komente qe ste pelqejne. lol

----------


## Marya

Bato preferon me te rejat se i duken me te lehta per tu dominuar :buzeqeshje: 
 hajde pranoje qe eshte keshtu :perqeshje: 

tani diferenca rreth 10 vjeteve midis partenereve  nuk ka asgje te keqe nqs ata arrijne te kuptohen.
Vecse te martohesh me nje 20 vjecare ,me duket cudi,  per mua ato jane akoma femije .
Bato dhe nje gje tjeter,  nje lidhje serioze nuk bazohet vetem tek marredheniet seksuale, nqs ajo varet vetem nga ajo gje ajo lidhje ka marre fund , cfaredo moshe te kesh ti , apo ajo

----------


## -BATO-

> Bato preferon me  rejat se i duken me te lehta per tu dominuar
>  hajde pranoje qe eshte keshtu


Edhe kjo qëndron, sepse dominimi dhe komanda e burrit në familje është e domosdoshme, por në kohët e sotme është e vështirë që burri të bëjë komandë në familje, sepse femrat janë edukuar keq dhe u ka hipur mendja në majë të kokës. 

Të voglat ke më shumë mundësi t'i bësh të të dëgjojnë dhe t'i bindësh me forcën e logjikës tënde, ndërsa ato të mëdhatë, nga hallet e jetës dhe përvojat e shumta me meshkuj, i kanë nervat të shkatërruara dhe janë të mbaruara psikologjikisht. Ato janë shtrembëruar aq shumë sa nuk ka zot që i drejton.  





> tani diferenca rreth 10 vjeteve midis partenereve  nuk ka asgje te keqe nqs ata arrijne te kuptohen.
> 
> Bato dhe nje gje tjeter,  nje lidhje serioze nuk bazohet vetem tek marredheniet seksuale, nqs ajo varet vetem nga ajo gje ajo lidhje ka marre fund , cfaredo moshe te kesh ti , apo ajo


Kështu mendoj edhe unë. Në një martesë seksi nuk duhet të jetë gjëja më primare, por edhe për këtë gjë unë kam disa pikëpamje të miat, të cilat do t'i shtjelloj ndonjë ditë tjetër.

----------

